
PCI Security Standards Council Publishes New Standard for Contactless Payments - collinmanderson
https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/about_us/press_releases/pr_12042019
======
collinmanderson
Sounds like this means United States can now use contactless payments at the
restaurant table.

~~~
hsnewman
I'm in the United States and have used contactless payments at restaurants
already.

